
Ask HN: Does the new touchbar have any cool features yet? - graeme
I don&#x27;t have a new Macbook pro. But I use duet display, and it enables the touchbar on an ipad running as a second screen.<p>I looked through the apps I use, and none seem to do anything interesting with the touchbar – if they use it at all.<p>Is there anything neat you can do with it so far? For example, someone made this useless (but fun) project: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;avatsaev&#x2F;touchbar_nyancat<p>Has anyone made useful ones? Are there shortcuts you&#x27;ve coded in you&#x27;ve found useful? Do any apps have features that really shine with the touchbar?<p>Note: Duet&#x27;s touchbar can&#x27;t use touchid. Other than that, I believe it has all the features of the regular touchbar.
======
shermanyo
I love the idea of the touchbar (that is, I'd get an external keyboard with
one if it had the Fn keys too...).

I can think of a lot of uses for it, though maybe not making full use of the
display capabilities. When I first saw it, I immediately thought "programmable
ribbon controller".

Think of a virtual slider/fader that can output absolute position or relative
movements, with (here's the kicker) the Fn keys selecting what the control is
connected to.

For example, iTunes could use it for seeking position of the current audio.
Tapping along the ribbon would drop you at that point of the audio (like
moving and dropping the needle on a record). The Fn keys could switch it to
Low, Mid and High EQs, let you scroll through your folders and playlists,
etc...

~~~
graeme
That would be pretty neat.

I found out Duet's main use case is for their iPad pro drawing program.
Artists can have the touchbar at the bottom of an ipad when drawing.

